# Sixers Invite Ex-Owl Dionte Christmas To Training Camp



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "The 76ers have officially invited former Temple University star Dionte Christmas to their training camp, which will open Sept. 29 at St. Joseph's University. Christmas, a 6-foot-5 shooting guard, went undrafted in the 2009 NBA draft after averaging 19.5 points a game for the Owls during the 2008-09 season. Christmas played with the Sixers/New Jersey Nets combined team in the Orlando Pro Summer League from July 6 to 10. He then played with the Los Angeles Clippers in the 2009 Las Vegas Summer League."


http://www.philly.com/inquirer/sports/20090911_Sixers_invite_ex-Owl_Christmas_to_camp.html


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Happy to see this. Wonder what chances he has of making the team, and or playing considering that they signed Rodney Carney recently. The team could use any shooters it could get though.


----------

